
Show HN: A rap song about meetings - stdoutrap
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu3KIiKPpWc
======
eerimoq
Amazing!

There are plenty of song on his YouTube channel:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoGRABtFGU7ng79NqF0KuIQ/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoGRABtFGU7ng79NqF0KuIQ/videos)

